# Laminated Marriage Certificate



## abdul17 (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi everyone!

In 2012 after my wife's Spouse Visa was granted I laminated my marriage certificate Urdu original version. I did this because my certificate was starting to tear and I wanted to protect it. Unfortunately I have read these past two days on the internet that the Home Office do not accept laminated documents. 

I married my wife from Pakistan in 2011 and she will be applying for indefinite in 9 months time. I am very worried that the Home Office will not accept my marriage certificate which is now laminated when she applies for indefinite and naturalisation. I also have the attested English translation of the marriage certificate which is not laminated. 

Has anyone recently sent a laminated marriage certificate for ilr or naturalisation and had it accepted by the home office? Your replies will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No, laminated document isn't acceptable as they cannot verify the authenticity of it. Can you get another certificate?


----------



## perfectfun (Dec 26, 2013)

Joppa said:


> No, laminated document isn't acceptable as they cannot verify the authenticity of it. Can you get another certificate?


 there four copy of marriage certificate one stay with registrar one goes to union council ,one to bride and one to groom. you wife must have one copy get that one and use it these are all original.


----------



## perfectfun (Dec 26, 2013)

ask your wife parents they received one copy after nikah


----------



## abdul17 (Jan 17, 2014)

Unfortunately I can't get another certificate. But is it possible I can explain to them that the document was laminated because it was getting teared? It is a very clear and good quality lamination. It has also been attested by the Ministry of Foreign Affairs. I feel like an idiot and now I am very worried on what the outcome will be 9 months time


----------



## perfectfun (Dec 26, 2013)

dear i explain to you and it is possible.thanks


----------



## abdul17 (Jan 17, 2014)

I have laminated both of my Marriage certificates


----------



## perfectfun (Dec 26, 2013)

no problem ,union council can issue you computerized nikah namma, hope it will help you.


----------



## abdul17 (Jan 17, 2014)

Ok thank you Perfectfun! Shall I try removing the lamination?


----------



## Simsim22 (Jul 26, 2013)

abdul17 said:


> Ok thank you Perfectfun! Shall I try removing the lamination?


Removing the lamination can ruin the document.


----------



## perfectfun (Dec 26, 2013)

If the lamination was made with 2 pieces of plastic merely melted together at the edges, cut off the clear plastic edging on the side. You will see a line, almost like the line at the edge of water in a glass, right next to the paper. This line is air, meaning the plastic is not adhered together there. This is where you cut. Once you have cut all edges well, you will find the lamination basically falls apart, although you do need to peel gently. 

If the lamination was done with sticky stuff, like tape you are out of luck (called cold lamination). However, this is a recent technique and the melt process is more common


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

I also have a laminated marriage certificate. It has already been submitted along with my grandsons citizenship papers. I had no idea it was unacceptable 

I'll try and get another one ASAP and hope they will not just reject the application outright for this reason...


----------



## abdul17 (Jan 17, 2014)

Hey Perfectfun! Is the Computerized Nikahnama accepted by the Home Office? Will it have the union council stamp on it? And is it printed on Nadra paper with all the signatures? I thought they require the original document that I signed on my wedding day, which has now been laminated.


----------

